# Did I just waste a bag of seed?



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

One month ago I put down Scott's crabgrass pre emergent however I decided to put down new seed yesterday. To attempt to make the grass seed grow anyway, I put down 1 inch of new soil and topper and then lightly covered the seeds with more topper.

I just watched a video online that said I should have broken up the soil before adding more soil to break up the pre emergent barrier but I did not. I just put the new soil directly on top. Will my seed grow?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Unfortunately yes you should have broke up the soil. Pre-emergants block both weeds and grass from growing. You may get lucky and a few may make it through. What type of grass do you have?


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Durso81 said:


> Unfortunately yes you should have broke up the soil. Pre-emergants block both weeds and grass from growing. You may get lucky and a few may make it through. What type of grass do you have?


Do you think if I break it up today and mix everything together it'll work?


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Durso81 said:


> Unfortunately yes you should have broke up the soil. Pre-emergants block both weeds and grass from growing. You may get lucky and a few may make it through. What type of grass do you have?


I put down Scott's sun and shade. Do you think if I break it up today and mix it all together it'll work?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used a pre emergent and then seeded. I used a thatch rake to scratch up the ground. A few spots I forgot to do it. I guess we'll see if it breaks through.

You would probably have a better chance if you rough up the soil now to try and break the barrier. Sometimes I wonder, what barrier?, when so many weeds make it through :lol:


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The pre-emergent "barrier" term is misleading. It's not a "film" that becomes ineffective if broken. Pre-emergent chemicals, like the Pendimethalin used by Scotts, is simply a chemical that once in the soil is absorbed by seeds with the result being that the cell-division necessary to grow roots is curtailed.

If you put down 3" of topsoil above the soil containing the Pendimethalin, then spread seed and a thin topper, you should be OK. By the time the roots hit the 3" depth, they will be established enough to not be impacted by any residual Pendimethalin.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

LAlawn said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately yes you should have broke up the soil. Pre-emergants block both weeds and grass from growing. You may get lucky and a few may make it through. What type of grass do you have?
> ...


I meant what type of grass do you currently have?

What you put down is a fescue mix. Most of the time you seed a fescue lawn in the fall so the grass is established to handle the heat of summer.

As far as trying to break it up in my opinion it won't hurt.


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> The pre-emergent "barrier" term is misleading. It's not a "film" that becomes ineffective if broken. Pre-emergent chemicals, like the Pendimethalin used by Scotts, is simply a chemical that once in the soil is absorbed by seeds with the result being that the cell-division necessary to grow roots is curtailed.
> 
> If you put down 3" of topsoil above the soil containing the Pendimethalin, then spread seed and a thin topper, you should be OK. By the time the roots hit the 3" depth, they will be established enough to not be impacted by any residual Pendimethalin.


That's the thing, I can't find anywhere that explains how it works so that I can try to come up with a solution. Some sites say it works as a chemical and some have diagrams of it forming a literal barrier.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You spread a granular product so the efficacy vs spraying is less so. You might be ok. I don't know how many choices you have. Scratch it up a bit or leave it be and see what happens.


----------

